# Cycling and pumps



## Nyadach (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi all,
Long story short, my consultant has been edging closer and closer to putting me on a pump. He's been hinting at it for the last 3 visits, and sounds pretty sure on the idea next time I see him in a couple of months. Did the DAFNE course recently so figure it's part of the preparation for it.

Anyhow, my big concern is cycling. I commute by bike, and ride a lot otherwise, and even throw in a couple times a week to take to the hills and get some proper mountain biking in. My concern with pumps is mostly one of bulk, since the theory behind the working of them seems great. But the bulk seems a bit of something I would rather do without due to them being something else to get banged when out on a bike. I recently had my dog tags scar my chest in a minor off on the bike, so something as large as a pump I can see causing serious damage to me, and the pump itself. And I can't really think of a good way of wearing one with armour (when downhill mountain biking). Same really goes for the lycra romper suit, but guess having a pump shape poking out of it wouldn't be as bad a problem in that case.

So, is there anyone out there with a little experience they can share please on being attached to a pump while on a bike, and also any info on what they are like if your touring also. Or are all my concerns about pumps just some daft thoughts of mine (highly likely)?


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jul 20, 2011)

The DanaR is one of the smallest pumps going and apparently quite slim and will fit into the palm of the hand..

As you said wearing the pump with lycra yep it's going to stick out slightly but heck would be worth it for the control you'll have!

As to the moutine biking well couple of choices here, you could detached it while doing this, just need to remember that you need to bolus the missing basal insulin every 2 hours.. But their is another idea, if you use one of the longest tubing, perhaps you could secure the pump under the bike seat or position it on the bike such as handle bar stem that doesn't impact the ground if you come off!  Just carry a couple of spare sets in case you pull the tubing out on a fall!

But you will find a means either taking it off or position to wear the pump at these times..


----------



## Nyadach (Jul 21, 2011)

I figure if the pump is slim enough, than I might be able to cut a segment out of the armour to give it some protection. Although looking at how deep the Dana R is, seems to be still quiet chunky.

Don't think I could get away with attaching it to the bike really, while I maybe clipped into the bike, I have skirted it off the odd edge before now and flipped it before now (currently nursing a broken collarbone actually from the last one). 

So pumps and exercise etc tend to work out quiet well than? quiet easy to manage etc?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 21, 2011)

Can you stick it under your helmet? The tubing comes in dif lengths no problem with it reaching.
 Pumps are very robust so doubt you will damage it if you fall off.
You can also get special belts to carry the pump in so do a google search.
Pumping is by far the best form of controling your diabetes.
This statement does come with a warning.
A pump is not plug and play and you only get out of it what you put in. IE, it's very hard work 24/7, 365 days of the year.
It's well worth buying the book pumping insulin by John Walsh (Amazon) this is known as the pumpers Bible.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Jul 21, 2011)

Can't add any tips re where to put the pump when on the bike, but wanted to say that I've found my pump to be incredibly resilient. I'm very clumsy so have dropped mine, dunked it in water, caught the tubing on doors, etc. and it has come to no harm. I'm also fairly active - lots of walking, yoga, aerobics, exercise biking - and have had no trouble finding places to put the pump & tuck in the tubing. If you're an active person the pump is great - it's much, *much* easier to avoid hypos when exercising without constantly filling yourself with sugar/carbs. Life on the pump is much more flexible. With the biking you do, it sounds like this will be a great benefit.

However, as Sue said, it's not a walk in the park. It's a lot of hard work - but most of the time this hard work is rewarded with good control.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi there Nyadach

Some thoughts on mtbr.com - http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=104570

Most seem to be pretty happy with biking and pumping, some disconnect, others don't. Most seem fairly confident that crashing and pumps is not necessarily a complete disaster...

Other forum posts elsewhere seem to suggest that some pumps are more waterproof than othes (which might be a consideration for long rides in lashing rain).

Some riders/whitewater rafters/adrenaline junkies seem to use Aquapac and/or Frio pouches for pump protection

M


----------



## Ergates (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm a fairly keen road cyclist, though most of my riding is longer commutes.  I have a pump hung in a case around my neck.  No problems.  I'd not be too worried about crashing with it there, it hangs near my sternum, most of the times I've crashed I've ended up doing a judo roll or landed on my side.

Don't know anything about MTBing or wearing of body armour though...

I'd suggest leap for the pump with both hands - I had similar doubts as to whether a pump was the right thing for me, and it so was.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Nyadach,i have been on a pump for a couple of years now and love the flexability when i am doing sport etc. I regulary do Latrigg from from Keswick on my mountain bike and medtronic pumps come with a small clip that attaches to your waistband. I wouldnt dissconnect pump and havnt and after a few weeks you can start adjusting basal (when you have got the hang of things) .I have been over the handle bars a few times and would never put it on bike and dont find it restricts me. When i go out on motorbike it clips on leathers and is still in one piece.                                                         But would seriously get a pump as Toney the Tiger says THERE GREAT !


----------



## Julia (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Nyadach,
Sorry to hear about collar bone - I'vebroken mine twice and know how you feel!
A pump is the way forward!!! I would never go back. I too had concerns about where to put it/injury etc but they are (mostly) unfounded. I do a lot of mountain biking, although mainly of the XC variety rather than DH and I don't really wear body armour other than knee pads. My boyfriend however is into the downhill, so understand the concept (crazy people!). When biking I always clip my pump to my waistband and have absolutely no problems with injury/location (didn't stop me breaking my collar bone and dislocating my shoulder though - on separate occasions!). I like it on my waistband as I can tuck the tubing out the way (would hate for it to get caught on branch etc). I think this would work with the body armour my boyf wears for DH, including the all in one suit. I wouldn't consider disconnecting as generally I am biking for over 2 hours and it's not worth the hassle. 
My point is don't worry about injury and location of pump. Pump is pretty resilient and very unlikely to do you extra damage if on waist band. 
One thing I would say though is that I would recommend carrying an insulin pen when on bike and away from car, just in case you do rip set out or something dramatic, although that hasn't happened to me yet (touch wood).
I really worried about where to put pump before getting it, but really it is not that a big a deal.


----------



## Nyadach (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice folks 

Re: Hobie, don't mention Latrigg, I broke my collarbone a little over two weeks back doing something utterly wrong coming down that lil hill.

Thanks for the advice on armour and the knocks they take Julia...nice to know I'm not the only one who has a tendency to break a few things while on a bike. Guess I am just worried as I tend to be rather accident prone, also chalked up a knocked off elbow and a couple of broken ribs in the last couple of years which got me worried about the survivability of a pump but if it can take the knocks as described above, should be fine I guess. But if as everyone says they are tough enough think I should be fine. The adaptability to exercise seems very good from what I've read on here and a few other places which sounds ideal. All great advice thanks for my next meeting with the consultant.


----------



## Liz! (Jul 24, 2011)

I have to switch my basal of entirely when doing such strenuous exercise so I'd just disconnect and put it somewhere safe. But also, you can bolus half your basal (or another percentage after you have worked out what's best) before taking the pump off, and take a blood sugar after, and give yourself the rest if necessary.


----------

